# Just so people know



## World Violist

I might not be on very often for a while. I just need to withdraw a little from everything and figure myself out. School was a bit more exhausting on a personal level than I had thought it to be, and now it's caught up to me and I just need some time to sort out my thoughts.

:tiphat:


----------



## Air

Best of luck WV! I know what you mean about school being exhausting and hope that you are able to sort things out. Keep chilling to the great music and we always enjoy your comments here on TC.


----------



## Serge

Don't worry, this forum is not going anywhere. (Yes, it's that slow.)


----------

